# SOoooo....the vet thinks it's DM!



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Due to her poop issues, I took Star to be groomed last week, as she definitely wasn't smelling very good.. I hadn't realized just how bad things were. Because Start tends to eat her poop, she had lip pyoderma, and very raw skin on her belly from licking it. The calluses on her elbows were a combination of scabs and poop, and the groomer had to stop trying to de-mat the fur when they began to bleed a bit!

I hadn't realized how bad it was! Okay, I also confess I was thinking yeah, antibiotics will fix it, but if I can't stop her from eating her poop, it will just come back again.... Anyway, definitely time for a trip to the vet.

She pooped in the car on the way there. 

The vet, a really down-to-earth old school guy who used to do large animals as well as pets, asked if she could wag her tail. I confessed I hadn't really noticed. Then I noticed she was sitting on her tail and was completely unaware of it. 😮

He checked the proprioreceptors on the hind feet, and they were okay, though the left side wasn't quite as good as the right. He then said, 'This is likely one of two things - spondylitis in her spine, or DM. Since with DM, the perineal muscles are affected before the feet, I think it's most likely DM."

Wow, That was definitely NOT what I was thinking I was going to hear!

He's given me antibiotics to clear up the skin infection, and suggested I also try some Metacam, which will help with the inflammation of the skin. But there's really not a lot else that can be done.

Sigh. One day at a time... 😢 I know there are some modern drugs, vitamins, supplements, etc. that people say can help slow DM, but with a dog that's already 14, is there really any point? What I've heard about them is no one's convinced they really make all that much of a difference.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

It’s very heartbreaking to hear it...sending hugs and positive thoughts. Been there with my 14y.o.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Sorry to hear this... sending positive vibes


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

That’s rough - sorry Star and you have to deal with this.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Aww,poor old gal.Sorry you're both going through this.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

There's a time just to just make the right decision for our dogs. Been there.
Prayer up for you and her. Seriously, right now.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

The poor old girl. I'm so sorry you and Star are going through this. Sending you positive vibes for getting through this with whatever decision you make.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Surprise, surprise! The antibiotic has helped her bowels as well as her skin! She's had only ONE accident in the house since starting it! She obviously must have had a mild G.I. infection that was contributing to the loss of control! YAAAYY!!

But, you know - your pets just HAVE to keep you humble! Just as I'm rejoicing at this this morning, I find 2 puddles of puke on the floor. One of the dogs decided it was a good idea to eat some grass this morning, with predictable results! I didn't have my 'ears' on yet, so I never heard them upchucking, or I'd know who the culprit was. 

Anyway, one day at a time...she seems happy, she can still manage the steps, and get into the SUV with a bit of a boost, and the vet says she doesn't seem to be in pain. For the moment, we're good!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So sorry to hear about Star...she is such a sweetie!!!!

Even though Proin is prescribed for urinary incontinence, it seemed to help with one of my old dogs who could not control bowels.....he was doing bite work teaching a new helper and got twisted wrong - screamed and after that had mobility issues similar to DM, and eventually had issues....vet tried the Proin and it really helped.

<<hugs>>> to Star

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What a relief.
They’re so resilient. These dogs never fail to amaze us, right?


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Are her front legs pretty strong? My GSD, long gone now, did great with his cart when he had DM.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, front legs are strong, and she has no problems standing up from a prone position. Well, it takes her longer than it used to, especially if it's on the tile floor in the bathroom, but it's not a huge issue.

Not sure I would want to do the cart thing, given her advanced age.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear, but glad she's doing better. 

Luc had a polyneuropathy that was affecting his hind end (started with his larynx). By the time he got over 15, he was having trouble. We looked into wheelchairs (not sure where you are in Ontario, but there's a dog wheelchair fitter in the Newmarket area who sells used wheelchairs too) but in the end decided against it (the vet didn't think he needed it - we didn't think he'd adjust at his age). 

Which is to say, I get why you wouldn't want to, but if you change your mind, the Newmarket woman might be worth a look up.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks, I'm not all that far from Newmarket. 
It's just that by the time she needed a wheelchair, I am sure the poop issue would be totally out of control, and I just don't think I could cope with that. She'd need a diaper, and probably have to have her rear end bathed frequently to keep it clean. I'm not up to lifting large dogs in and out of the tub anymore.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

That's fair. Towards the end of her life, Teagan was pooping on herself minimum 3x/day. Was a lot of bathing, luckily she was on the small side for a GSD, but it was still difficult and at some time, well, quality of life. I get it, totally, just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just saw your original post. Glad to hear she's doing better. Enjoy these days with her.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you, we are! Had friends over today, and the dogs played fetch and had a great time. I showed them how, even now, NOBODY is getting Star's ball away from her! She still plays a mean game of tug! 😁 It was very obvious she was excited and having fun!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunsilver said:


> Thank you, we are! Had friends over today, and the dogs played fetch and had a great time. I showed them how, even now, NOBODY is getting Star's ball away from her! She still plays a mean game of tug! 😁 It was very obvious she was excited and having fun!


❤❤❤🐕‍🦺❤❤


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Another night with no poop on the floor, or in the daytime either! 😁 One thing that's helped is I've started feeding the evening meal earlier. She was pooping sometime between 2 and 4 a.m., which of course is when I am sound asleep, and I was usually feeding them around 11 or 12 p.m., then putting them out one last time. So, have moved back the meal to 8 or 9 p.m. which HOPEFULLY means she'll be going around midnight.

Seem to be working...Fingers crossed!

She doesn't bark anymore when she needs to go out, but I notice she becomes restless, and if I listen for the sound of her nails on the floor, that gives me enough warning to put her outside. 

Being retired and home with the dogs most of the day really helps!


----------

